
What's in an Emacs Lambda - signa11
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2017/12/14/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931633).

------
hjjiehebebe
Dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931633)

